# 3bld Memorization/Execution Time Percentage



## porkynator (Dec 13, 2010)

Recently, I've noticed that I'm improving in memorization time, but not on my execution time (I'm around 45-60 for memo and 1:30-1:40 for execution). I'm using old pochman with U-perms every time I can, and I'm learning some ELL (I don't think I need more than 4-5 of them) in order to improve my times, but I was wondering what should be a good percentage...
Now I'm around 35%-65%
Haiyan's old wr was 13/17 so 43-57
Alejandro's wr is almost 33-67
...and you?


----------



## Kynit (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I'm around 40:60. Maybe 50:50. I'm slow, though


----------



## Xishem (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm about 70:30, but I'm really not good. (PB is 7:06.XX)


----------



## aronpm (Dec 14, 2010)

about 25%-75%

urgh.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm at around 45 - 55
Heehee, I usually get 100s for BLD


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 14, 2010)

At the moment, I'm 1:45/1:30.
I used to be faster, but I just started Blding again.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm probably 35% - 65%.


----------



## ssb150388 (Dec 14, 2010)

40-60. But I am slow. Around 3:30
Method: 3OP


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 14, 2010)

From an old thread with the same topic:


Lucas Garron said:


> My ratio is over 1.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 14, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> From an old thread with the same topic:
> 
> 
> Lucas Garron said:
> ...


Sorry, I searched for a thread like this before posting, but I haven't found... I should've searched better
Anyway, that's interesting... I know you're very (very very very very) good at speedbld, it makes me think you somehow plan parts of the solve during the memo also in classical blind solves, don't you? I do it just few times... for example, if when I complete a cycle of edges and I see there is a 3-cycle left, I do it changing my buffer... I easier to do than to explain; and, once, I saw that with just an R' move I would have had 2 edges and a corner done, so I did it and memorized all the other pieces in that layer swapped by an R' move (once again, it's difficult to explain), but it slowed my memo a lot, so I don't think I'll do it again...

[OT]I saw your 11.XX speedbld solve with fridrich and you said memo was between 10 and 20 minutes... if you got sub10 memo you would easily do Guinness World Record! (I saw it once on the tv, they give you 10 minutes for memo and the current record about 30 seconds)[/OT]


----------

